# Cooking with Rum



## inchrisin (Sep 25, 2014)

I went on vacation recently and I've got a little too much rum leftover.  I'm hoping to find some great ways to use it up, and I'd like to stay away from baking and desserts, if possible.

Does anyone have any great recipes for using rum as a marinade, or as a sauce?  I'm leaning towards grilling, but I think that a frying pan would be fine for anything that I want to cook.  

For some reason, ham and pineapple sound like they'd take on a rum flavor well.  I'm up for other suggestions too.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 25, 2014)

White, amber or dark?


----------



## jennyema (Sep 25, 2014)

Ive been marinating fresh pineapple slices in dark rum, brown sugar and gochujang all summer.  

While I've been serving it as a dessert with vanilla ice cream and some of the marinade drizzed on top, I'm going to experiment with chicken and pineapple kebabs this weekend with dark rum, gochujang, Korean soy sauce and garlic.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 25, 2014)

jennyema said:


> Ive been marinating fresh pineapple slices in dark rum, brown sugar and gochujang all summer.
> 
> While I've been serving it as a dessert with vanilla ice cream and some of the marinade drizzed on top, I'm going to experiment with chicken and pineapple kebabs this weekend with dark rum, gochujang, Korean soy sauce and garlic.



Oh wow...that pineapple sounds delish Jenny! I adore grilled pineapple. At first I thought that you were marinating it all summer.  I'll try it for a couple hours.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 25, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Oh wow...that pineapple sounds delish Jenny! I adore grilled pineapple. *At first I thought that you were marinating it all summer.*  I'll try it for a couple hours.


 

BWAH!!! I need to play more attention to sentence construction!!

Its really good actually. The gochujang adds heat, a bit of sweet and salt and umami


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 25, 2014)

jennyema said:


> BWAH!!! I need to play more attention to sentence construction!!
> 
> Its really good actually. The gochujang adds heat, a bit of sweet and salt and umami



I *finally* found the Gochujang after your recommendation Jenny. We're both sold on the flavor of that stuff...wow!


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 25, 2014)

inchrisin said:


> I went on vacation recently and I've got a little too much rum leftover. I'm hoping to find some great ways to use it up, and I'd like to stay away from baking and desserts, if possible.
> 
> Does anyone have any great recipes for using rum as a marinade, or as a sauce? I'm leaning towards grilling, but I think that a frying pan would be fine for anything that I want to cook.
> 
> For some reason, ham and pineapple sound like they'd take on a rum flavor well. I'm up for other suggestions too.


 I put it in the custard for trifle but if you want meat this should hit the spot

Caribbean BBQ Sauce recipe - All recipes UK


----------



## Addie (Sep 25, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Oh wow...that pineapple sounds delish Jenny! I adore grilled pineapple. At first I thought that you were marinating it all summer.  I'll try it for a couple hours.



 All summer huh? Have you been sipping that rum instead of using it for a marinade? And not all summer!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 25, 2014)

it's great to add to a caribbean style brine for pork chops.

try a mix of dark rum, bay leaves, lots of garlic, some citrus, salt, sugar, allspice, and cloves, then marinate the pork chops (loin or sirloin end) overnight.


----------



## inchrisin (Sep 25, 2014)

CraigC said:


> White, amber or dark?



Amber


----------



## inchrisin (Sep 25, 2014)

@buckytom Thanks for the quick recipe.  I'll definitely be trying this out next time I get a sleeve of pork chops.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 26, 2014)

inchrisin said:


> Amber



Marinade:
1 Small ripe papaya seeded, peeled and cut into large chunks
1 Cup amber rum
1 Large clove of garlic, peeled
1 piece of ginger about 1" long and 3/4" diameter, peeled
1/2 Small onion, peeled and cut into large chunks
1 Jalapeno (Scotch bonnet if you feel adventurous), stem removed
Juice of 1 lime
Salt element to taste (can be any type of dry salt, soy sauce, fish sauce, etc)
Sweet element to taste (I like honey)
You can add black or white pepper if you like

Place all ingredients in a blender and process until smooth. Adjust seasonings if needed. If you can't find or don't like papaya, sub equal amount of fresh or canned pineapple. This is a basic guide, make it yours!

This will be great as a marinade for grilled bone in/skin on chicken thighs. Marinate them for up to 3 hours. Reserve the marinade. Bring to a boil, simmer until it reaches a glaze like consistency. You can baste the thighs at the end of cooking and/or serve as sauce on the side.


----------



## RPCookin (Sep 29, 2014)

inchrisin said:


> I went on vacation recently and I've got a little too much rum leftover.  I'm hoping to find some great ways to use it up, and I'd like to stay away from baking and desserts, if possible.
> 
> Does anyone have any great recipes for using rum as a marinade, or as a sauce?  I'm leaning towards grilling, but I think that a frying pan would be fine for anything that I want to cook.
> 
> For some reason, ham and pineapple sound like they'd take on a rum flavor well.  I'm up for other suggestions too.



I don't think I could ever consider rum as "left over" - rum is just rum.  A shot or two of it in many braising liquid combos would work, especially for chicken or pork.  

Personally, I'd rather drink it.  My standby rum punch that I made a lot when we lived in the Bahamas (and still do) was this:

2 parts orange juice
2 parts pineapple juice
1 part cranberry juice
1 part coconut rum
1 or 2 parts gold rum
Squeeze in the juice of 1/2 key lime and pour over ice - add a lime wedge.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 29, 2014)

RPCookin said:


> I don't think I could ever consider rum as "left over" - rum is just rum.  A shot or two of it in many braising liquid combos would work, especially for chicken or pork.
> 
> Personally, I'd rather drink it.  My standby rum punch that I made a lot when we lived in the Bahamas (and still do) was this:
> 
> ...



That looks good. Have you ever had a Kapok Tree Inn Planter's Punch?


----------



## RPCookin (Sep 29, 2014)

CraigC said:


> That looks good. Have you ever had a Kapok Tree Inn Planter's Punch?



Not as far as I know.  I've had a lot of variations on rum punch though.  I think every bar on every Caribbean island has its own "signature" version.  Some are better than others, and some exist only to see how much liquor they can pack into one glass.  I've had some with words like "annihilation" in the name, and they do put a _punch_ in the glass.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 29, 2014)

inchrisin said:


> ... I'd like to stay away from baking and desserts, if possible.
> 
> ...



sorry, no suggestions here, but i do have a question. Why not baking? Just wondering, because in my opinion rum in baking is awesome.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 11, 2015)

If you still haven't used up that rum how about bananas Foster over vanilla ice cream.  A little pyrotechnic cooking in the yard at dusk would be the perfect finish to a summer barbeque. 

Also try slitting a couple of vanilla beans and adding them to a pint of rum, let them marinate together in a cool dark place until fall and use in place of vanilla extract when baking, making whipped cream, frosting, etc...


----------

